# freezer plates



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Price, any installers in Pensacola area, are they worth it , thinking about one for my 330 grady express


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Love the one on my boat.. I can keep ice and bait on board overnight, boat plugged in at the dock, and dont have to load it the morning we leave out to go fishing


----------

